
Blendid - Business Cards for all - gbelekou
http://www.blendid.co
======
gbelekou
Introduce yourself and keep in touch with the people you care about.

Create and Share “Blends” - custom, interactive boards with personal
information & social media details - expressing all the different parts of
your social life.

In a few words: Social Business Cards for all!

